#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-03
<alo> hey
<alo> er da nogle?
<alo> hey er da nogle freaks
<simon> yup
<alo> jeg har nogle spørgsmål
<alo> er du der?
<alo> Jeg ville gerne starte en server her hjemme
<simon> muligvis. prøv at stille dem.
<alo> en php server
<alo> hvor jeg ville hoste nogle par hjemmesider
<alo> Mit mål er at få noget server erfaring
<alo> Det jeg er ude efter er en lille server
<alo> til mit formål
<simon> ok. hvis du gerne vil have noget praktisk erfaring med serverdrift, så er Linux en meget god vej. hvis du bare skal hoste PHP-sider på en local webserver, kan det også lade sig gøre i Windows.
<alo> og jeg bor i en bolig blok, kan det forhindre mig i mit projekt?
<alo> kører via deres internet forbindelse?
<alo> Yes men jeg ville dog benytte mig af linux
<alo> windows da ville jeg ikke få noget erfaring
<alo> er du der
<simon> alo, det kan du godt. du får måske problemer med at andre ikke kan tilgå din server udefra internettet.
<simon> alo, det kommer an på hvordan din router er sat op.
<alo> Hvad med min lan forbindelse0+?
<alo> kan jeg ikke kører den derfrA?
<simon> jo, det kan du godt.
<simon> men du vil muligvis ikke kunne tilgå serveren når du er andre steder end på dit LAN.
<alo> aha
<alo> så stor server virksonheder kører også via ruter ?
<simon> ja, men store virksomheder har som regel store routere.
<alo> aha
<alo> du må undskylde hvis jeg kommer med dumme spørgsmål
<alo> hmm
<alo> okay fair nok
<simon> det er helt ok. vi har alle sammen forskellige udgangspunkter for at lære nye ting.
<alo> hvad kan jeg købe af mini server?
<simon> du kan evt. nøjes med din egen computer når du blot vil eksperimentere
<alo> Ja dog ville jeg gerne ekspermentere live.
<alo> jeg har ekspermineteret rigeligt nok syntes jeg :-)
<alo> Jeg har nogle domæner jeg ville kører tingene på
<simon> ok
<alo> Det er den bedste erfaring man kan få med nedetid osv osv
<simon> hmm
<alo> og konfiguere sin server ordenlig
<simon> jeg ved ikke hvad dit budget er, men jeg vil foreslå enten at du kører tingene på din egen computer eller får dig en VPS (virtuel privat server). man kan få dem til 100-200 kr. om måneden, og så kører de et sted i verden hvor man ikke skal bekymre sig om lokalnet og routeradgang og sådan.
<alo> hmmm
<alo> får man sin vps hel tom til at starte med?
<simon> alternativt kan du skaffe dig en brugt computer som du kan bruge som server, men så skal du sandsynligvis rode med din router for at den kan tilgås udefra på internettet.
<simon> ikke helt tom -- man får dem med et meget elementært Linuxsystem
<alo> arh
<alo> kan man bruge en bærbar som server?
<alo> en gammel nedslidt
<simon> ja
<simon> man kan bruge de fleste maskiner som server.
<simon> det vigtigste er næsten at de har et netkort.
<simon> jeg skal lige nå nogle ting inden jeg skal i seng. held og lykke.
<alo> jo tak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-04
<moteprime> ?spørgsmål. Jeg sidder lige og er ved at bestille en Lenovo ideapad s205 (AMD Fusion E-450). Den er relativt ny og har de sædvanlige problemer med wifi, suspend og diverse. Jeg har haft 4 fire Asus laptops og de har fungeret fint.  -Mit spørgsmål er om Lenovo bærbare  på ubuntu generelt er  understøttet bedre, dårligere eller er det de samme som Asus?
<moteprime> ?spørgsmål. Jeg sidder lige og er ved at bestille en Lenovo ideapad s205 (AMD Fusion E-450). Den er relativt ny og har de sædvanlige problemer med wifi, suspend og diverse. Jeg har haft 4 fire Asus laptops og de har fungeret fint.  -Mit spørgsmål er om Lenovo bærbare  på ubuntu generelt er  understøttet bedre, dårligere eller er det de samme som Asus?
<Ubuntubruger4> hey
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle der kender et godt alternativt til evolution, i samme stil
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: thunderbird :)
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], he he tak. tror jeg prøver at installerer en stabil version, sjovt de har valgt en unstable version
<jarlen> En unstable version kan sagtens være stabil
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, gmail :)
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, ja men skal bruge min egen mail ikke gmail :)
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, men den virker ikke særlig stabil :)
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, det kan du skam også bruge gmail til ;)
<dmcn> den kan hente fra pop3 eller imap
<dmcn> jeg har udelukkende brugt gmail siden januar i år, og jeg savner intet ved min desktop-klient
<dmcn> særligt ikke hvor enormt langsom den var
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn, hmm spændende
<dmcn> hvis du går til gmail med åbne øjne, og accepterer, at deres fremgangsmåde er den smarteste, så virker det virkelig godt
<dmcn> f.eks. arkivering af mails og det faktum, at labels erstatter mapper
<dmcn> og så er deres labs-ting også temmelig brugbare
<nikolaj_basher> er det clientprogrammet du snakker om eller den onlineversion
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, online, helt klart ;)
<nikolaj_basher> ok
<nikolaj_basher> tak for tippet
<jarlen> nikolaj_basher: Det skal jeg ikke kunne sige. Jeg har brugt gmail længe nu, det var lettere
<nikolaj_basher> hvis jeg har tilføjet sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jacob/evo230 && sudo apt-get update er der en måde et fjerne den på
<pixiarvai> nikolaj_basher, kan du ikke bare fjerne den manuelt via softwarekilder ?
<nikolaj_basher> for har tilføjet den og det skulle j
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, arhh dohh selvfølgelig
<nikolaj_basher> kikkede under /etc/apt
<pixiarvai> tror vist også at man kan bruge "remove" i den kommando, jeǵ kan så ikke lige huske præcist hvad den skal hedde
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: den ligger nok under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ som en fil (se evt evo230 eller jacob)
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], tak
<dmcn> [dmp], tak for hurtig ekspedering, min kollega er lidt gladere nu ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-05
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Hvordan kan man skrive på eksterne harddiske som er formateret til MAC???
<stix_> Er din HFS-partition journaled?
<Ubuntubruger5> ja det er de
<stix_> så er jeg ikke sikker på, at du får lov til at skrive på den
<Ubuntubruger5> så der er altså på ingen måde mulighed for at kunne komme til at skrive på den?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-06
<Ubuntubruger2> Hejsa alle sammen
<mads> ?spørgsmål  Jeg skal lige hjælp her. jeg prøver at installe på min nye laptop men GRUB driller som sædvanlig. '
<Ubuntubruger2> Urg Jeg kender ikke så meget til grub
<mads> jeg er ved at følge en guide som fixer problemt.
<mads> men en kommando "mount -bind /psys ./sys" dur ikke?
<mads> "mount -bind /sys ./sys"
<Ubuntubruger2> Hmm desværre. jeg er blank
<mads> den burde virke, og flere har med held brugt guiden. men jeg får den der "Usage:" men en liste over syntaxen
<[dmp]> mads:  jeg antager du ikke står i / når du skriver den - ellers giver den ikke meget mening :)
<mads> Guiden siger:
<mads> - sudo su
<mads> - mkdir /mnt/sda7
<mads> - mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda7
<mads> - cd /mnt/sda7
<mads> - mount /dev/sda6 ./boot
<mads> - mount –bind /sys ./sys
<mads> - mount –bind /proc ./proc
<mads> - mount –bind /dev ./dev
<mads> - chroot .
<mads> jeg står i /mnt/sda7
<[dmp]> og fejlen er?
<mads> Den skriver "Usage:" og så listen med sytax og options
<mads> syntax
<mads> så jeg antager at det ikke virker.
<mads> ?
<mads> ingen ??
<[dmp]> prøv med: mount --bind /sys ./sys (2*minustegn foran bind)
<[dmp]> mads: det var til dig.. :)
<mads> SÃ¥ melder den "Invalid option -- 'et tegn'
<mads> dmp sorry, jeg mistede tålmodigheden og er startet forfra. og var lige i gang på maskinen.
<[dmp]> mads: prøv at skrive kommandoen, uden at copy-paste.. jeg tror du får et tegn med, som du ikke skal
<mads> Jeg har faktisk prøvet at skrive kommandoen også. men det kan være at jeg bare har editeret i linjen. det er et godt tip.
<[dmp]> mads: der er nogle blogs der laver fx om -- til en "langstreg" .. og lign, som er korrekt i tekst, men ikke når det er et flag til en kommando :)
<[dmp]> mads: alternativt kan du skrive: mount -B /sys ./sys
<mads> det er sådan noget som gør livet værd at leve
<[dmp]> trist liv :)
<mads> Den har jeg også prøvet. men der kan godt være noget fnidder med fra copy/paste'en
<mads> som sagt er jeg i gang med at installere forfra. så jeg prøver igen om 10 min.
<mads> der er win7 på maskinen (lenovo ideapad), de har lavet en lille 200Mb partition først på disken. hvad gør den?
<mads> en eller anden boot ting?
<[dmp]> mads: dunno. Men jeg vil tro at det er noget recovery-noget. SÃ¥dan at du nemt kan komme igang igen (med windows), hvis windows ikke vil boote
<[dmp]> mads: .. ligesom recovery cd'er gør/gjorde
<mads> der er også to, hvad jeg formoder recovery partitioner sidst på disken.
<mads> Men grub kan ikke finde ud af det og den booter direkte i win7 efter install. det er derfor jeg må gennem alt dette bøvl.
<[dmp]> mads: Det var mit eneste bud :-) har ikke brugt windows i lang tid
<mads> Det er også det sundeste. men gemmer windows. risikere at får en eller anden dims som kun kan sættes op via win. så jeg vil ikke wipe den helt.
<mads> selv som det er meget fristende.
<[dmp]> mads: der findes jo vmware og virtualbox til det :)
<mads> dmp: Jeg har en eller anden skummel mistanke om det vil komme til at drille mere end det her... ;-)
<[dmp]> mads: jeg brugte virtualbox med mit garmin ur og det virkede uden problemer. Blev lidt overrasket :)
<mads> dmp: Du havde ret!!!  der er kommet noget fnidder med i copy/paste. TAK!!
<[dmp]> mads: det var så lidt :)
<mads> dmp: skal jeg ikke have windows dvd'en hvis det skal køre vitual box
<stix> jo det skal du mads
<mads> dmp: og så er Ubuntu i luften. lækkert, og farvel Win7. Tak igen.
<[dmp]> :)
<Ubuntubruger2> Sjovt.. Hvis jeg joiner domæne med gui i likewise-open så får jeg ikke lov at logge ind med domænebruger. Gør jeg det i CLI så kører det smooth
<Ubuntubruger9> Hejsa
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg er en meget uerfaren ubuntu bruger der har brug for jeres hjælp
<Ubuntubruger9> mit "netværkshåndtering" er væk :(
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger9,  har du slettet "Statusfelt" i panelet ?
<pixiarvai> For at tilføje de muligheder i panelet som man ønsker, skal man højreklikke på det nye panel og vælge ”+Tilføj til panel”. . prøv at tilføje "Statusfelt" på den måde
<pixiarvai> det kan også være deaktiveret under system>indstillinger>opstartsprogrammer (se om der er et flueben ud for "netværkshåndtering")
<Ubuntubruger9> det er ikke deaktiveret under opstartsprogrammer
<pixiarvai> ok
<Ubuntubruger9> det er ikke deaktiveret under opstartsprogrammer/linien
<pixiarvai> prøv det med at højreklikke og tilføje til panel
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg kan ikke finde den på listen så jeg kan tilføje den
<pixiarvai> hmmm
<jarlen> JEg tror den højrekliksmenu er væk i Unity
<pixiarvai> er det på ubuntu 11.04 med Unity skrivebordsmiljøet ? du kan se forskellen her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57 , Unity er billede 1
<pixiarvai> jarlen,  2 sjæle en tanke
<pixiarvai> jarlen,  kan man så ikke logge ind som "klassisk" og tilføje det den vej ?
<jarlen> pixiarvai: Du har også lyst til øl? :P
<jarlen> nååh, aner det ikke. Der er vel særskilte indstillinger for Unity og Gnome? De er jo ikke det samme
<Ubuntubruger9> det er billed to jeg har
<Ubuntubruger9> kan man ikke "gendanne standard" når sådan en klovn som mig har vøret i gang?
<pixiarvai> ok .... det er Gnome ...... vi skal nok lige have fat i en med 11,04/gnome , for jeg er på 10.04, og der er åbentbart lidt forskel der
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger9: Er din Ubuntu på dansk eller engelsk?
<Ubuntubruger9> hvor kan jeg se hvilken version det er?
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg bruger ubuntu 10.04 lts??
<Ubuntubruger9> den er dansk
<pixiarvai> ok . så er det mig der har det
<pixiarvai> jeg kan nu godt finde og tilføje "Statusfelt" på min 10.l04
<Ubuntubruger9> hvor søren er min så blevet af??? :(
<pixiarvai> http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/mfE32777.png (sådan ser det ud her)
<Ubuntubruger9> aaaaahhh.......så hjælper det jo ikke at jeg sidder og leder efter noget der hedder netværkshåndtering
<Ubuntubruger9> TUSIND TUSIND TAK FOR HJÆLPEN!!!
<pixiarvai> virker det nu ?
<Ubuntubruger9> nu er ikonet der da i hvert fald... så vil jeg se om jeg kan komme på mit trådløse netværk
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-07
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej jeg sidder midt i et skole projekt og tænkte om der var nogen som kunne give mig et par fif?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Hej jeg sidder midt i et skole projekt og tænkte om der var nogen som kunne give mig et par fif?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål jeg skal finde 10 måder at fejlfinde i GUI'en og kunne godt tænke mig at komme frem med nogle af de lidt dybere ting.
<jarlen> Hvad har du overvejet?
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg har allerede sådan noget som at se din ip-adresse, kigge på system monitor, log file viewer og network tools..
<Ubuntubruger6> og proxy adressen..
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg er bare begyndt at tænke over om der er meget mere man kan kigge på visuelt?
<jarlen> Hvad er det helt specielt du skal fejlfinde?
<jarlen> helt præcist*
<MikeDK> ka se der kommer opdatering af libreoffice i dag
<MikeDK> alle pakker er ikke frigivet endnu, men nogle af dem er
<MikeDK> så fik jeg købt en Corsair TX650W Bronze V2 til 629kr
<MikeDK> hov
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-08
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvordan finder man en player som kan afspile podcast på ubuntu
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: Tror de fleste kan. Rhytembox ihvertfald
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-09
<Ubuntubruger3> ?Jeg har problemer med at retablere dualboot på en 11.04 / W7 PC - hvert system har sin disk - jeg  er kommet til at bruge EasyBCD - og selv om jeg har gjort alt for at fjerne det igen så hænger jeg i EasyBCD's boot menu - er der nogen som ved hvordan jeg fjerne denne?
<Ubuntubruger3> ?Spørgsmål - Jeg har problemer med at retablere dualboot på en 11.04 / W7 PC - hvert system har sin disk - jeg  er kommet til at bruge EasyBCD - og selv om jeg har gjort alt for at fjerne det igen så hænger jeg i EasyBCD's boot menu - er der nogen som ved hvordan jeg fjerne denne?
<Ubuntubruger3> hey
<Ubuntubruger3> leder efter server kan denne anbefales http://www.dustinhome.dk/hp-proliant-microserver-n40l-amd-turion-ii-15-2mb-2g-250gb/product/5010608769?csref=hpdk_ebuy&s=c&intcmp=con_sel
<Ubuntubruger3> er da nogle
<Ubuntubruger3> ?
<Ubuntubruger3> ?Å
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-01
<mschr> davs
<mschr> har lige opdateret til Ubuntu precise, men renderingen af compiz plugins er vaerkelig langsom og hakker - dette var ikke tilfældet før jeg fik unity ind...
<mschr> nogen der har erfaring med opsætning af fglrxmed unity i 3d rendering? glxinfo => dri = true - men Systemopsætning > Detaljer > Grafik rapporterer VESA: M82
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-03
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål jeg har problemer med mit wifi, efter jeg er gået fra 12.04 til 11.10. Den kan godt finde netværket, men den vil ikke logge på. Den prøver og beder så om passwordet. Sådan kører den bare i ring. Enkelte gang får den forbindelse, men det holder kun i et par minutter
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-04
<Ubuntubruger9> hej, jeg anvender BigBlueButton som kører bedst på Ubuntu. Jeg har Linux-baseret serverplads hos min ISP, som skulle være rigeligt. kan jeg installere Ubuntu på serveren uden at splitte min installation af Moodle ad?
<Ubuntubruger8> Hello is this an danish ubunto forum ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger8> Er der nogle online. har lige brug for et par gode svar af en erfaren ubuntu bruger.
<sbc> Ubuntubruger8: Bare stil dit spørgsmål. Hvis nogen kan svare skal de nok.
<sbc> Ubuntubruger8: ... og hvis du ikke får hjælp her, så prøv: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg har en HP 7400 med wifi kort  Broadcom 4311. Den siger godt nok wifi er installeret. men kan ikke finde wifi.... Tog en guide på nettet fra løsning center og kørte alt igennem der. Så virkede det pludselig. Sluttede af med den formel så du ikke skal reboote... nu kunne jeg se wireless og gå på nettet WEEEE:D MEEEN så genstartede jeg. så var samme problem, kunne igen ikke se wifi... Fandt ud af at hvis jeg bare e
<Ubuntubruger8> Sudu modprobe 43. Så logger den på wifi med det samme og kan se alt wifi i området... Dette er ikke en holdbar løsning. Den virker efter hvert reboot... Hvad er der galt her, hvorfor skal jeg skrive den formel før jeg kan tolgå / se wifi. Det en gammel bærbar der ikke magter win 7 som sviger mekanikken har
<Ubuntubruger8> og de bliver da hurtigt irriteret over man skal gøre dette hver gang....... Hjælp hvis nogle kan :) Så får i internet hugs.
<Ubuntubruger8> formel jeg skulle skrive før wifi duede er .... ->   Sudu modprobe b43.... kan se jeg skrev forkert.
<MikeDK> der er en firmware installer med B43 drivers i repo hvad enten det er legacy driveren der skal bruges eller den nyere driver til nyere wifikort
<MikeDK> den til de nyere kort hedder firmware-b43-installer og den til ældre kort hedder så firmware-b43legacy-installer
<MikeDK> det den gør er at den henter nyeste drivers direkte fra broadcom .....vist nok, ka ikke helt huske hvordan den virker
<Ubuntubruger8> da jeg prøvede installer legacy driver sagde den det kunne jeg ikke... Den anden driver har jeg downloadet den nyeste ifl. den guide jeg kørte igennem -.-   Net kortet virker jo også fint. Jeg skal bare skrive..... Sudu mobprobe b43 hver ENESTE gang jeg genstarter... det er hat og briller :(
<MikeDK> hhmmm har du forsøgt med en reboot?
<Ubuntubruger8> hvad commands skal jeg skrive for den henter nyeste driver direkte fra boadcom via terminal ?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeps. efter hvert reboot kan den ikke finde wifi. før jeg skriver den formel der som jeg har skrevet.
<MikeDK> mener bare du skal fyre kommandoen firmware-b43-installer af så skulle den gerne selv køre det der skal køres og derefter laver du en reboot af systemet
<Ubuntubruger8> så snart jeg skriver det sudu mobprobe b43 går der 1-2sek så den på wifi.
<MikeDK> men menm husk lige at afinstallere firmware-b43legacy-installer før du bruger den anden installer, mener de konflikter med hindanden på et eller andet punkt
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg aner INTET mildt sagt om alle de commands i terminalen. Har bare copy past fra den side jeg fandt som guide. måske du kan hjælpe med præcis hvad jeg skal skrive. for afinstaller og installer nyeste ?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg sidder med 2 bærbare. er på nettet på min egen så kan blive i chatten mens den anden arbejder med de opdateringer
<MikeDK> aah du skriver bare sudo apt-get remove firmware-b43legacy-installer og laver en reboot og derefter installere du firmware-b43-installer og køre den og laver igen en reboot af systemet så den fanger firmware under boot
<Ubuntubruger8> ok virker som om den afinstaller noget nu :)
<Ubuntubruger8> og så genstart før jeg begynder på det nye ?
<MikeDK> yeps
<Ubuntubruger8> ok den genstarter... nu må du ikke smutte så jeg på herrens mark :)
<MikeDK> heh bliver lige her
<Ubuntubruger8> har lover sviger forældrene jeg ville gøre den hurtig og alt duddede :)
<Ubuntubruger8> så er den genstartet og har åbnet terminal
<Ubuntubruger8> hvad skal jeg så skrive præcis nu :) ????
<MikeDK> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<MikeDK> og derefter bare skrive navnet på den og tryk enter, så skulle den gerne lave det meste selv, men det er noget tid siden jeg sidst har brugt den, så ved ikke om der er kommet nye funktioner i scriptet
<Ubuntubruger8> bla bla bla henter pakke færdig.... Firmware b43 installer er i forvejen den nyeste version.....
<MikeDK> godt
<MikeDK> så skriver du firmware-b43-installer og trykker enter
<Ubuntubruger8> sudo foran ?
<MikeDK> nej
<MikeDK> det klare den vist selv, ellers skal du så lave en reboot bagefter så den fanger driveren under opstart
<Ubuntubruger8> firmware-b43-installer   : command not found
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> prøv ./firmware-b43-installer og tryk enter
<MikeDK> ellers prøv med sudo foran
<Ubuntubruger8> ./ og resten gav. Ingen sådan fil eller filkalog......... sudo og resten  : kommando ikke fundet
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> har du checket om du har en wifi-kontakt på maskinen? og er denne slået til eller fra? HP har det med ikke at fungere rigtigt nogen gange, så nogen gange når wifi-kontakt er slået fra så virker wifi og når wifi-kontakt er slået til så virker det ikke, har haft 2 HP's med dette problem osse med den driver den foreslår under "Yderligere drivers"
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg skrev lige for sjov.    sudo mobprobe-b43   så kom den frem med at wifi er slået til med firmware mangler.
<Ubuntubruger8> så der er noget med wifi kortet slet ikke kan ses før jeg skriver mobprobe b43    -.- men prøvede lige de andre commands nu hvor den siger bare firmware mangler efter jeg skrev modprobe b43
<MikeDK> 2 sek checker lige noget
<MikeDK> aha
<MikeDK> tror du skal bruge legacy istedet for
<MikeDK> så ud med firmware-b43-installer og ind med firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Ubuntubruger8> så skal vi lige have formlen til ud med firmware....
<Ubuntubruger8> :)
<MikeDK> husk reboot efter du har fjernet fimware-b43-installer
<MikeDK> sudo apt-get remove firmware-b43-installer og derefter reboot
<MikeDK> underligt.....firmware-b43-installer skulle understøtte dit kort
<Ubuntubruger8> jeps. den afinstallerede noget. og rebooter li nu
<MikeDK> har du prøvet den der hedder Yderligere drivers under programmer?
<lars_t_h> hej MikeDK :) - jeg kan se du har gang i noget support, jeg er også på #ubuntu-dk-snak
<Ubuntubruger8> jeps der siger den bare driveren er installeret
<MikeDK> hhmm wierd
<MikeDK> men den siger den mangler wirmware?
<MikeDK> Firmware
<Ubuntubruger8> det det samme igen når jeg klikker på netværk skriver den der kun er lan... men jeg sikker på så snart jeg skriver sudo mobprobe b43 så kommer den op med det wifi i...
<MikeDK> du skal ikke modrobe
<MikeDK> modprobe
<Ubuntubruger8> net til starte med der skrev den wifi kortet var installeret og nummeret på mit kort stod også i de som den understytter men kunne ikke se wifi
<Ubuntubruger8> nej nej jeg har ikke skrevet noget endnu i terminalen :) er lige genstartet
<MikeDK> har du lavet modprobe nu efter reboot?
<MikeDK> skal du nemlig ikke
<Ubuntubruger8> nope :)
<MikeDK> godt
<MikeDK> så tag lige og tryk Alt og skriv yderligere og tryk på det ikon der kommer frem
<MikeDK> og check
<MikeDK>  /kontroller
<Ubuntubruger8> der sker intet når jeg skriver yderligere
<Ubuntubruger8> når jeg trykker alt kommer der et forstørelse glas og .... Indtast din kommando
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, skriv: gksudo jockey-gtk
<MikeDK> gør som lars_t_h skriver
<Ubuntubruger8> i terminalen ?
<MikeDK> nej i det lille vindue der popper frem
<MikeDK> når det trykker Alt
<MikeDK> hhmm virker underligt at det vindue popper frem
<MikeDK> skulle det ikke
<MikeDK> 2 sek. har du under installation af Ubuntu bedt den om at deaktivere døde knapper?
<Ubuntubruger8> når jeg skriver det der gksudo i den linje der kommer når jeg trykker alt sker der intet
<Ubuntubruger8> da jeg installerede ubuntu 12 blev jeg spurgt om noget med tastetur... jeg valgte den øverste som var klikket på forhånd.
<MikeDK> husker du og skrive jockey-gtk efter gksudo?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du kan godt skrive kommandoen i terminalen, men så må du ikke lukke terminalen før jockey-gtk er færdig med at køre/til det program er lukket
<Ubuntubruger8> jep skrev jockey-gtk også
<MikeDK> okay fint nok, har du en windows-tast på dit keyboard?
<MikeDK> altså mellem Ctrl og Alt?
<Ubuntubruger8> ok skrev det i terminalen nu sker der noget
<MikeDK> super
<Ubuntubruger8> jaja nu kommer den op med den der driver side.... siger Broadcom STA trådløs driver er installeret. og er aktiveret og anvendes nu... og er grøn
<Ubuntubruger8> MEN wifi virker ikke
<Ubuntubruger8> kan ikke se noget og når jeg trykker ved netværk viser den kun lan. der står intet om wifi eller noget.
<MikeDK> hhmm
<Ubuntubruger8> men har fundet ud af  hvis jeg skriver ... sudo mobprobe b43 så kommer wifi frem og virker... Hvorfor ? og efter reboot er det det samme. skal skrive sudo mobprobe b43 før det virker.
<MikeDK> så marker den lige og deaktiver den og reboot
<MikeDK> så tar vi den derfra
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du  kan åprøve at skrive kommandoen iwconfig i et _NYT_ terminal vindue
<Ubuntubruger8> altså driver er jo installeret og er grøn wifi virker... bar jeg lige skriver den kommando først
<lars_t_h> iwconfig er om trådløst netværkskonfiguration via terminalen
<Ubuntubruger8> no wireless extensions
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger8, ligemeget deaktiver den for STA driveren virker ikke på dit kort, det ved jeg for har selv haft en DV9000 model med netop det kort i
<Ubuntubruger8> deaktiver hvad og hvordan ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, "no wireless extensions" skriver den ud for dit trådede netværkskort også det der hedder lo (loopback) interfacet.
<MikeDK> i det vindue hvor du ka se STA er aktiveret og bruges, marker den linje og deaktiver den, og reboot maskinen
<Ubuntubruger8> deaktiver = fjern ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, når der er en driver der virkr skulle ubunut gerne skrive en linie der begynder med:
<lars_t_h> wlan0     IEEE 802.11
<Ubuntubruger8> har kun en knap der heder fjern
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, ikke så kompliceret, vi tager et skridt ad gangen her :-)
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger8, yeps, så trykker du å den knap
<MikeDK> og derefter reboot maskinen
<Ubuntubruger8> jeps jeps den tænker lige
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, også en godt ting - med en ting af gangen - det var bare en FYI (For Your Information)
<MikeDK> yeps, men det ka hurtig virke forvirrende for nye brugere :-)
<Ubuntubruger8> så jeg genstartet
<MikeDK> og logget ind?
<Ubuntubruger8> HEY
<Ubuntubruger8> 2 sek
<Ubuntubruger8> ALTID når jeg har haft genstartet når jeg klikker på den knap øverst højre til netværk. så er der kun en der heder aktiver netværk som er flueben i selv... og så dukker wireless op efter den kommando jeg har fyrret a 100 gange... NU er wireless der og står med flueben
<MikeDK> super
<Ubuntubruger8> men jeg kan selv ikke se nogle wifi nu. der står bare aktiver trådløs med flueben i
<Ubuntubruger8> den er ny
<MikeDK> så vent lige og se om der dukker netværk op du ka koble til
<Ubuntubruger8> nope
<MikeDK> ka være den lige står og scanner
<Ubuntubruger8> men trykkede jo også fjern driver lige før det bad i mig om
<MikeDK> der dukker ingen op?
<Ubuntubruger8> så der jo ingen driver installeret.
<MikeDK> godt
<MikeDK> men du har den connected til kablet net?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeps
<Ubuntubruger8> der er internet på :) lan kabel
<MikeDK> godt, så start terminal og skriv sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Ubuntubruger8> bla bla bla bla 200000000 ting skrev den.
<Ubuntubruger8> HOV
<Ubuntubruger8> WTF
<Ubuntubruger8> den sprang på wifi
<MikeDK> hehe
<MikeDK> er den færdig med install?
<Ubuntubruger8> ok 2 sek..... jeg genstarter lige og ser om det dutter ingen jeg bliver RIGTIG glad
<Ubuntubruger8> jeps den er færdig
<MikeDK> goodie
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg kan godt prøve genstarte nu ikk ?
<MikeDK> ja
<Ubuntubruger8> sådan en windows 7 / IOS bruger som mig har jo ingen jordisk chance.... Bare fordi jeg elektrikker tror hele familien jeg kan lave alt.... godt jeg kan finde ud af finde forum med kloge hoveder
<Ubuntubruger8> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTT
<Ubuntubruger8> FUCKING WIFI DUR
<MikeDK> hehe altid godt at kunne finde ud af at finde den fornødne hjælp :-)
<Ubuntubruger8> Fuck i goe da..... Kæmpe klap salve folk går amok og råber tak. :D :D :D
<MikeDK> lækkert og værsgo :-)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, hvis den sprang på WiFi behøver du ikke at genstarte (det her er ikke Windows)
<MikeDK> hehe
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, nogle gange ER man faktisk nød til at genstarte ellers KAN det nogen gange blive ustabilt imens man bruger det
<Ubuntubruger8> kæft de blir glade da.... Får sikkert en flaske go rød vin nu :) ville godt dele, den må i tænke jer til :D
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, nåh du tænker at den kan have loade en en drivers firmware? Det er rigtig nok i det tilfælde
<MikeDK> har jeg efterhånden erfaret med de broadcom wifikort jeg har haft :-)
<lars_t_h> *en ande drivers firmware er det
<Ubuntubruger8> hallo man genstartede lige igen for tjekke dobbelt. den springer på wifi 2sek efter den startet det satme feeeee.
<MikeDK> hehe jo tak Ubuntubruger8 er bare glad for at kunne hjælpe :-)
<MikeDK> super, ja når først man har fået den rigtig driver installeret så virker det godt :-)
<Ubuntubruger8> ja.... det folk som jer der gør jeg ikke behøvede gå til frisør i morgen og få rettet de steder jeg hev hår ud :)
<MikeDK> Hahahaha :-D
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du kan oprette dig som bruger på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum - der er der mere hjælp at hente i fremtiden
<lars_t_h> vi mødes også en gang i mellem fysisk
<Ubuntubruger8> jeps. tror jeg også jeg blir nød til. er også på en forum der heder ...    hardwareonline kender i sikkert godt. men der ikke den store hjælp hente til ubuntu
<MikeDK> yeps hardwareonline er jeg på med samme nick som her
<MikeDK> er bare ved at være et pænt stykke tid siden jeg har være online der :-)
<Ubuntubruger8> kikkede lige for sjov i den der grønne ikon til se om hardware er installeret.
<MikeDK> og hvad skriver den der+
<MikeDK> ?
<Ubuntubruger8> mit wifi kort står som ikke aktiv... er det fordi jeg er gået udenom den nu ?
<MikeDK> yeps
<Ubuntubruger8> ok.
<Ubuntubruger8> tænkte jeg nok. i sku nogle banditter lol
<MikeDK> det er frodi den ikke bruger default foreslået driver, men den rigtige driver som virker :-)
<MikeDK> heh
<Ubuntubruger8> som heder b43 driver ?
<MikeDK> yeps
<MikeDK> som ligger i linux-kernen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, har du kørt vores start guide?
<MikeDK> men som så er sat nu som default via nogle scripts som ligger i firmware-installeren
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg gider ingen gang spørge hvor i ved det :P Nå jeg vil ind foran fjerneren og fryde mig over jeg (i hjalp lidt :P ) har fikset deres gamle bærbar så den er noget kun hurtigere..... Tak for hjælpen igen. Hvis jeg opretter mig herinde heder jeg ----> Geeser
<Ubuntubruger8> jeres start guide ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, link kommer lige straks ...
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<MikeDK> okay, men velkommen i ubuntu-verdenen :-)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, trin 1 har du så været igennem
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, ja og den guide kommer jo snart til at skulle opdateres da yderligere drivers blir implementeret i softwarekilder
<MikeDK> under opdateringshåndteringen
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, nå? det var nyt for mig, jeg tror nu bare at de laver det sådan at man nemt kan starte jockey-gtk op - det er også fint, da ubuntu netop får mange nye linux-brugere
<Ubuntubruger8> jaja tråden hoppede jo af allerede ved trin 2. tjek om wifi dur :P der kom i ind i billedet.... Men takker endnu engang... :) Fedt med sådan et forum til os uvidne der kun kender alle adresser på div. frække sider :P
<Ubuntubruger8> logger af. Kan i hygge jer :)
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, jockey-gtk tror jeg blir udfaset så det hele sker under setup i softwarekilder så det er lidt mere overskueligt for folk
<lars_t_h> jeg er tilfreds såænge der er en pakke der heder jockey-common med terminal udgaven af jockey-gtk (bruges af mit deasylife program)
<lars_t_h> ... vi snakker videre i *-snak kanalen
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-06
<lars_bauer> problem med python2.6 efter opdatering
<lars_bauer> Error: cannot import name urandom
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-30
<Christian_Arvai> IRC møde mandag d. 30. september 2013 kl. 20 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-02
<vooze> Nogle der har leget med MS office 2010 via wine/playonlinux/crossover og med dansk sprog pakke? Jeg kan godt hente de danske sprogpakker (.exe.) filer, men de vil ikke installere. Nogle der har leget med det før?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-30
<martin1> test
#ubuntu-dk 2015-09-28
<nikolaj_basher> Hvordan kan jeg lettets lave en NAS server hvor den skal have brugerstyrring så man logger ind
#ubuntu-dk 2015-09-29
<Ubuntubruger0> hej mit navn er Niels og kommer fra Fredericia jeg vil gerne høre om nogen kan fortælle mig om hvordan jeg begynder. Jeg har en alm asus bærbar med windows på
<Ubuntubruger0> Det lykkes mig at få ubuntu på usb, men så kom jeg ikke videre fordi min bærbar ikke kan boot på usb; ser det i hverfald ud som om...
#ubuntu-dk 2016-10-03
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål : Hej, jeg har installeretr ubuntu på en gammel bærbar for at lege lidt med den, samtidig installerede jeg skype også, og det fungere umiddelbart OK. Men, når jeg så logger på skype samtidig fra mobilen fx, så er der kontakter som er offline på Ubuntu skypen, men som er online på mobil skypen. Nogen der kan sige noget om det?
<mads-> Ubuntubruger9: Skype er gået hen og blevet et MS produkt. Jeg ved ikke hvor godt det siges at køre på Linux længere.
<Ubuntubruger9> okay, husker jeg forkert, eller havde man førhen, programmer man kunne bruge til at communikere med, som samtidig kunne kommunikere med andre programmer, som skype, messenger osv. eller er de enkelte programmer blevet for udviklede fra hinanden til dette kan lade sig gøre den dag i dag :)
#ubuntu-dk 2016-10-06
<Ubuntubruger5> danske bank  log in er ikke mulig, har været nede i over en uge, efter software up-datering af ubuntu. virker under windows, hvad nyt om dette?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål  log in  til  banken virker ikke efter update af ubuntu, ie return fra nem-id er ikke hvad banken forventer,..
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål  ER der nogen?
<Ubuntubruger5> ingen responce, kikker ind på /forum
#ubuntu-dk 2016-10-09
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål: Ved Spotify installation kommer fejlmelding: N: Ignorerer fil »spotify.lis« i mappe »/etc/apt/sources.list.d/« da den har en ugyldig filendelse
#ubuntu-dk 2017-10-06
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej. Jeg vil spørge, hvor jeg skal finde linux 32 bit til at brænde det ned på cd. Jeg har hentet ImgBurn. Hvor finder jeg styresystemet hende så det kun fylder en cd:)
<Ubuntubruger7> Tænker på Ubunto som styresystem
#ubuntu-dk 2018-10-04
<BarnabasDK> er der nogen af jer, jeg der har noget nyt ang linus farvel som lead dev
<BarnabasDK> bare nysgerrig
<rhode> Det er mig bekendt kun midlertidigt
<benjaoming> BarnabasDK: ja, han kommer skam tilbage
<benjaoming> https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/9/16/167
